

Startup imagines Romney-Obama harmony on its answer to Jobs and the Economy - businessleads
http://youtu.be/v9nSF5N7ORY

======
businessleads
We are longtime Hacker News readers. We released this video yesterday and
wanted to get feedback from the HN community. Give it a watch, check out the
site and tell us what you think. (We are thick-skinned; lay it on us)

